# Thomas Goodwin on the covenants of grace and works with the Israelites



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2020)

The first Direction and Institution of a Church was by Covenant; the Israelites made a Covenant with the LORD, and He with them, Deut. v. 2. and from that Time they were called a Church, Acts; vii. 38, there they promised, they would do all the LORD had said, and be obedient, Exod., xxiv. 3, 7.

There was another Covenant made with them, Deut. xxix. 12, &c. this was a Covenant of Grace, as the other was of Works, ver. 10, 11, 12. The LORD entered into Covenant with them that Day, and with their Children: By a Covenant He takes them to be his People, and to be their God.

For the reference, see Thomas Goodwin on the covenants of grace and works with the Israelites.


----------

